# Quotes



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you charge for quotes? All quotes or just service calls? I've had a few calls for renovations like new bath rooms, kitchens and such and the customers seem to balk at paying $50 for a quote even when they're told its deducted from the final bill if they choose me. Maybe I should raise my prices to cover the gas used for free quotes.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Good question-no I don't. But sometimes I wish I could. Too much competition in the Chicagoland area. I know a guy who charges 49 to come out and diagnose the problem and hits them HARD after that. But I'm not a successful millionaire plumber-just a raging workaholic. 
Another question-do you ever say no? How far will you travel? I won't say no. If they book 2 weeks in advance I'm there. But I will say-I cap my estimates 3 a week. I'll travel 12 miles from 60804. Population is probably 3 million.

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Nathan said:


> Good starter threads in each topic would be good to. Maybe we can get a few other guys over here to help get it started... then start promoting it.


We're pretty rural here. I've got no problem saying $50 for a diagnosis but I'm looking at a house today where the guy wants a 3rd bathroom installed, quote rather than a diagnosis. Mind you if I have to drive 45 minutes to quote a house against 4 other companies it wouldn't take long for the gas bills to sink the company


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty rural here also and I will give free estimates of they aren't too far out of the way. I will ballpark something over the phone. I have had an estimate turn into a good amount of referrals and even a 100k apartment remodel. I hate saying no to most people, but there's a few I will always so no too.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Here in north Jersey, I used to give free estimates. That ended along time ago when I showed up at a job only to find out I was the 6th quote. The price I gave was enough to repipe the space shuttle. Now it's $125 or I stay home and lose money.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lots of competition out here including unlicensed "plumbers" and handymen. I have set prices for what I do, and some people want to know the price over the phone. I can see both sides of the argument. Give the price over the phone, and if they don't like it, you save gas. Don't give your price over the phone, loose time and gas. The first actual company I worked for wouldn't give a price over the phone and intentionally make the customer wait 4-6 hours, even with an available tech so that when we did arrive, and gave them a super high price they would think "Do I call someone else and wait another 4+ hours for someone else, or do I just pay for the service and find someone else next time?" Poor way of doing business IMHO.

Now back on topic... As far as plumbing quotes go, both Masters I've worked for give free quotes unless it's a good ways away ~1hr+. Although, the last guy I worked for worked on a $750K quote for a good six months off and on. Engineers, the city, GC's, concrete company, the whole shebang, to re pipe the water lines in a 7 story apt building built in the early '20's. He charged $0 for all that work. We knew the building owner was a cheap slum lord. He finally fired the SOB LL when they had a meeting over a $2k+ bill patching a bunch of 1" galvy. LL said "I'd rather pay $1500." 

The Master I work for now, and myself kept telling him he's wasting his time, effort and money on this quote.... but he wants to be the next millionaire plumber in town. His business is suffering now that I left. The guys are going home at 1-2pm at best, lost a ton of accounts, hired a guy to replace me, and is paying him a salary twice what I made who's putting in 90's where they shouldn't go, tees on their sides and backs...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

We offer free estimates monday through friday. Some are a waste of time, some are worth the time. I think it is worth it. 

If the gas bill sinks the company then there are major problems.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

For service call quotes we don't charge. But for home buyers wanting to use our written quote as a negotiating tool, you bet. Sometimes I'll quotes those for free if they provide an inspection report with pics. Job walks are free, kind of like a free consultation. I got a line item for drawing plans and tables if required for TI or repipe work.


----------

